# Agile Interceptor Pro arrived! Pics! (56k = Sanjaya fan)



## jacksonplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey all, my Interceptor Pro just arrived a little while ago. I've only had a chance to take a few pics and plug it in for a few moments. Here are a few first impressions.

--Solid, with some heft to it.
--Real flame veneer, no photoflame
--Dual EMG 81/7's; never seen that before
--Chunky tone w/nice clear low B
--Thicker neck than I expected, with "C" profile; much like a Carvin--about medium for a 7
--Nice little touches: pearl "Agile" logo, flame veneer on headstock, big strap buttons
--frets: more medium than jumbo, about what you see on LTDs; dressed better than LTDs but not as well as Schecters
--No horror stories yet; setup out of the box was decent, actually

Overall, I'm pretty impressed from a few moments plugged in. I won't really be able to give a good playing impression until I get the guitar fully set up the way I like (action low enough to buzz a little, tuned down 1/2 step, etc.). Anybody out there looking for an old LTD M-307 or MH-307 should basically stop now and get one of these. Here are my pics:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice! Looks good.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn that is HOT 

must... resist... GAS....


----------



## Battle-axe (Apr 27, 2007)

that... is... NICE!!  Congrats! 

Just what I've been gassing for, a neck-thru 7 in blue! Now only if they'd release one without the trem.


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2007)

That's gorgeous! And it looks like they've rounded the horns off a touch to make them more like a Soloist than an RG. Very appealing!

I thought Kurt said the pickups were 81-7 bridge and 707 neck.

And is it a veneer on the body or a thick top?


----------



## skinhead (Apr 27, 2007)

That looks so good! Here with the money that you buy one of those, you only buy the EMGs and the hardware 

Congratulations!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks nice man, I've always wondered what was up with the "heel bulge" thing though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2007)

That's freakin' gorgeous.

The only thing I don't like is that Agile needs a more  lookin' logo.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> That's gorgeous! And it looks like they've rounded the horns off a touch to make them more like a Soloist than an RG. Very appealing!
> 
> I thought Kurt said the pickups were 81-7 bridge and 707 neck.
> 
> And is it a veneer on the body or a thick top?



Either a veneer or the world's thinnest maple cap--I can't see any maple on the sides, so it's probably a veneer.

The 81/7 thing might be a factory goof-up--I've never heard of anyone using an 81/7 in the neck. Doesn't sound bad, though, but I prefer a slightly brighter neck p/u sound than many folks do.

Agree about the body shape. I greatly prefer it to the regular Interceptor.



D-EJ915 said:


> Looks nice man, I've always wondered what was up with the "heel bulge" thing though.



As the previous owner of several pre-1990 Jackson Soloists and neckthru Charvels, the rounded heel feels normal to me. Based on experience, I think the rounded heel provides slightly more "meat" on the highest frets, since there's more mass below them. Could just be me, though.


----------



## nyck (Apr 27, 2007)

That's cool. I think the new body shape looks much better. 
I wish they would make a regular headstock though, the rev. is getting boring haha.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 27, 2007)

I dunno, I like reverse headstocks  I wish my Ibbies had 'em.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 27, 2007)

nyck said:


> That's cool. I think the new body shape looks much better.
> I wish they would make a regular headstock though, the rev. is getting boring haha.



 



TomAwesome said:


> I dunno, I like reverse headstocks  I wish my Ibbies had 'em.


----------



## nyck (Apr 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


>


haha sorry, I've had an interceptor in the past and now I have a rev. headstock jackson. 
I guess I'm not a big fan of em. I used to think they looked awesome, but after I owned one, it kinda turned me down for some reason.


----------



## GodBlessTexas (Apr 27, 2007)

That is pure sex. I think I need one of those.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 27, 2007)

That is seriously sharp.


----------



## fathead (Apr 27, 2007)

That blue really pops.


----------



## olejason (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks great. How's the whammy? Also, how does it balance when standing? 

I keep hearing people say the neck is chunky but do you mean chunky as in "les paul" shape or just thicker than an Ibanez? More like an ESP?

I think I'll probably be getting one.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 27, 2007)

nyck said:


> haha sorry, I've had an interceptor in the past and now I have a rev. headstock jackson.
> I guess I'm not a big fan of em. I used to think they looked awesome, but after I owned one, it kinda turned me down for some reason.



I tried a camo COW the other day and that reverse headstock is one of the best-feeling i've tried. I love to see that low b running all the way 'til the end of the headstock... mmm...  Sex.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, here's an update.

First, the good. I was able to get the action ridiculously low with almost no buzzing. I still say that the fret-dressing is not as smooth as a Schecter, but the leveling might be the best I've ever had on an Asian-made guitar, certainly so on a Korean one. I have the strings almost on the deck with no fret-outs to be found. One interesting thing is that TRS seems to have added a bit of radius into the base plate of their Floyds, in addition to the differently sized saddles that most Floyds have. This adds enough radius to match up with the fretboard quite well--meaning you can get the outside strings quite low, unlike many 7-strings. With the action low, it's a very nice player. I like the overall sound, too. Might not be an ultra "singer", but it has very nice clarity and depth to the sound. The guitar balances very well--no neck heaviness to be found.

Now, the bad. The QC issues I've found all relate to the trem and trem cavity. Not the old issue of clearance for the trem springs--the manufacturer did a great job in fixing that by angling back the cavity wall to give plenty of clearance. However, one screw was missing on the cavity cover, and the middle screw holes for the cover were drilled too close to the edge of the cavity, so that they are "coming out of the wood", so to speak. I didn't replace those screws once I put the cover back on, since they're kind of unnecessary anyway. 

The big issue is partly my fault. I was experimenting with using two trem springs, since they are new and very stiff. In doing so, I badly stripped one of the screws for the spring claw. This is because (a) I'm a dumbshit, (b) the holes probably weren't drilled deep enough, and (c) the screws (I assume provided by TRS) are very soft. I've played around with lots of trems before and NEVER had this happen. The screw is so badly stripped I can't adjust or remove it--I'll have to get professional assistance. In the meantime, I blocked off the trem, and things are working fine. Until I get my KXK, I'll probably leave it like that, since I prefer fixed bridges. After that, I'll want the the trem to work again. As to the trem itself, it seemed to return to the zero position just fine in the few times I tried it. Poor quality machining on the fine tuners, but that's true of every TRS I've tried and certainly not Rondo's fault.

I'm basically happy with the guitar and enjoy playing it. The QC issues are a minor annoyance but not enough to make me want to send it back or sell it.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 27, 2007)

skinhead said:


> That looks so good! Here with the money that you buy one of those, you only buy the EMGs and the hardware
> 
> Congratulations!



Hell, you could trade the 817 for a 707, easily.

Cool pics man, thanks.



nyck said:


> That's cool. I think the new body shape looks much better.
> I wish they would make a regular headstock though, the rev. is getting boring haha.



I actually miss the old 'Ceptor body shape, although this is cool, the older body was a little more unique. Still, from what I've seen I ain't complaining.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 27, 2007)

Does look nice. Only thing is, saying "frets are dressed better than LTDs" is kind of misleading. There are many tiers of LTDs. The Carpenter and Amott models I've had were all flawless in that department. 

Regardless, that guitar does look nice, best of luck


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Does look nice. Only thing is, saying "frets are dressed better than LTDs" is kind of misleading. There are many tiers of LTDs. The Carpenter and Amott models I've had were all flawless in that department.
> 
> Regardless, that guitar does look nice, best of luck



Haven't played the Amott model, but the frets on the LTD Carpenters don't knock me out. Maybe better than the non-sig ones, though.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2007)

Dang, tht's one hot guitar.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that has to be one of the nicest ones i've seen. Nice score!


----------



## Cancer (Apr 27, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Does look nice. Only thing is, saying "frets are dressed better than LTDs" is kind of misleading. There are many tiers of LTDs. The Carpenter and Amott models I've had were all flawless in that department.
> 
> Regardless, that guitar does look nice, best of luck



Every LTD I've ever seen, have always had the same fret size, shorter and narrower than say, Ibanez extra jumbo's, that's actually what I'm more concerned about.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Every LTD I've ever seen, have always had the same fret size, shorter and narrower than say, Ibanez extra jumbo's, that's actually what I'm more concerned about.



I'd say that the Interceptor's frets are closer to the LTD's frets than to the Ibanez frets.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 27, 2007)

If they had a fixed bridge version Id get one for sure.


----------



## Adam (Apr 27, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I'd say that the Interceptor's frets are closer to the LTD's frets than to the Ibanez frets.



Well that killed it for me, too bad, I liked all the other features too.


----------



## noodles (Apr 27, 2007)

Dude, you picked up an Agile? Uh, what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 28, 2007)

Great looking guitar bro. I`m actually suprised to be honest. Glad it turned out so well.

Eric


----------



## Alpo (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Bobby (Apr 28, 2007)

I hate blue. Damn I just might change my mind after looking at that sexy beast.


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 28, 2007)

Does Rondomusic ship to europe?


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> If they had a fixed bridge version Id get one for sure.




 weren't you the guy who said these things were of poor quality?


----------



## Axel (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice, that is definetely first contender for backup guitar for me


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks even better in real pics under good lighting.

Congrats, it looks awesome!


----------



## Loomer (Apr 28, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Does Rondomusic ship to europe?



I've heard some horror stories 

We need a european outlet for these axes, FAST!


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2007)

I dunno... an "average" fret dressing job isn't a deal breaker for me. At least not on a $700 guitar. If they're level, that's the most important thing. Any competent guitar tech can probably polish and dress the frets for less than $100. Or you can learn to do it yourself. It sounds like this guitar has good "bones"... solid construction and good quality woods. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats!
looks great.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice. Just what I need, a cheap neck-thru 7 with a Floyd. Agile's apparently trying to get my wife to kill me.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 28, 2007)

darren said:


> It sounds like this guitar has good "bones"... solid construction and good quality woods. Everything else is gravy.



Decent construction but not without some QC issues. My update on the second page provides the details. Basically, once you 'open up the hood', you can see why it's $599. That said, I still think it's a good deal, and the guitar plays and sounds very nice.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 28, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Nice. Just what I need, a cheap neck-thru 7 with a Floyd. Agile's apparently trying to get my wife to kill me.



Yeah, I think Agile really found the market sweet spot with this one. Look at me, I've got a custom-made guitar coming in a month or two, and I STILL couldn't resist. 

Maybe we should have a DC-area get-together in the next few weeks so folks can check it out--or at the very least when my KXK arrives.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the finish on that guitar!


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2007)

I think the black flame one looks hot, too.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yeah, I think Agile really found the market sweet spot with this one. Look at me, I've got a custom-made guitar coming in a month or two, and I STILL couldn't resist.
> 
> Maybe we should have a DC-area get-together in the next few weeks so folks can check it out--or at the very least when my KXK arrives.




Ok.... I'm probably have one by then but ok.... Especially since I'm currently sevenless (long story ...don't ask). I still find myself wishing the frets were bigger, but maybe I'll be ok with it once it's "in my hands".

I myself am gonna by real curious as too how it compares to the KXK. I'm expecting that that KXK will be better, my question is "by how much"?



jacksonplayer said:


> Decent construction but not without some QC issues. My update on the second page provides the details. Basically, once you 'open up the hood', you can see why it's $599. That said, I still think it's a good deal, and the guitar plays and sounds very nice.




When you get some time, any chance of posting some pics "under the hood"?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 28, 2007)

psyphre said:


> I myself am gonna by real curious as too how it compares to the KXK. I'm expecting that that KXK will be better, my question is "by how much"?
> 
> When you get some time, any chance of posting some pics "under the hood"?



Having played the KXK prototype, I can safely say that the KXK will sing and shred considerably more than the Agile. The KXK is a much sleeker design, with a thinner body and deeper cutouts and neck heel. And the quality of woods and fretwork is understandably much higher on a KXK.

I ordered my KXK with a slightly thicker neck than the prototype (but still thinner than the Agile), and bigger frets--just slightly smaller than 6100s (I can't remember which Dunlop number they are).

I'm quite busy this weekend getting work done and the house ready for company, but I'll see if I can snap a couple of pics of the trem cavity. I haven't even looked at the electronics cavity, but everything works, so I'll just leave it be...


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> the KXK will sing


Do you mean sustain? Does the Agile not have good sustain?


----------



## Isan (Apr 28, 2007)

I think he means "will sound AMAZING" by saying "it will sing"


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 28, 2007)

darren said:


> I dunno... an "average" fret dressing job isn't a deal breaker for me. At least not on a $700 guitar. If they're level, that's the most important thing. Any competent guitar tech can probably polish and dress the frets for less than $100. Or you can learn to do it yourself. It sounds like this guitar has good "bones"... solid construction and good quality woods. Everything else is gravy.





I agree with this 100%.  

C`mon guys, how many of us have cheaper or even project 7`s that honestly might not be as nice as that Agile? My first 7 was an RG7321 and I`ll be the first to say that it needed some detail work to make it a better player. The previous owner already had a fret level and polish and installed locking tuners. And it still needs pickups and upgraded electronics.

So needing a little detail work isn`t that bad at this price level. In fact it`s to be expected. 

IMO, the Agile looks like a fantastic foundation for a really nice player. Break it down like buying used car parts. With the Agile you are getting a nicely finished neck-through body/neck with an ebony fretboard. Now how much would it cost to outsource that work? Just a solid color finished body can cost upwards of $300.00 to $450.00. Then count the cost of the EMG pickups, control pots, switch and output jack. Next figure in the cost of the TRS 7 bridge, locking nut and tuners. All of that would cost well over the price of the Agile guitar.

I`m seriously considering buying one of the trans-black models myself, retro-fiting an OFR 7 bridge and having it refretted with stainless jumbo fret wire. That would be a killer guitar and would cost well below anything on the market with comparable features.

Looks pretty damn good to me. Now to just convince the wife that I need another guitar even though I can`t even play right now.

Eric


----------



## olejason (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm about 90% sure I'm going to get one. I've gone back and forth between the Agile and the C7-fr but the EMG's, ebony board, and neck-thru are hard to beat for just $100 more.

I'll probably eventually upgrade the bridge to an OFR but other than that I don't think I'm going to do any better with a 7 w/ floyd under $800.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 28, 2007)

Just gorgeous !!!! wow!!! 
Congrats on your new axe ...think it's going to be on my next 7 list after my s7320 arrives in 1 month ..


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 28, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> Do you mean sustain? Does the Agile not have good sustain?





Isan said:


> I think he means "will sound AMAZING" by saying "it will sing"



Yeah, I meant what Isan says. The Agile sustains just fine, but some guitars just have amazing tonal properties and "sing." The Agile isn't bad that way, but I wouldn't say that the notes jump right off the fretboard at you. Geez, for $599 I wasn't really expecting that. The Agile is livelier-sounding than many Korean neckthrus I've tried.


----------



## Snake Doctor (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats a gorgeous looking guitar man, congrats!

I'd never heard of Agile before i read this thread, i think they might be worth checking out by the looks of it.

EDIT: Or not, as it seems they wont ship to Australia, sigh.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 28, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> ...think it's going to be on my next 7 list after my s7320 arrives in 1 month ..



Jesus, you could have drive to Montreal and buy it right now...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm well I just picked up a project RG7620 for my backup but geez that looking really tempting.. but I think money issues wont allow me to have it =[

Looks killer though, maybe if you put it up for sale, gimme a PM lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 28, 2007)

fuckin nice guitar man, love the neck through and emgs, the blue is beautiful too


----------



## ElRay (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice. I still wish these came in that Violin Sunburst. I'd also prefer the 27" scale length. I sent an e-mail to Kurt asking if such a beast was on the way, he said it might be if they get enough requests. So, anybody who'd prefer the 27" scale, and/or Violin Sunburst finish, drop them a line.

Ray


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 29, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Damn that is HOT
> 
> must... resist... GAS....




QFT the color is fantastic on that


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> QFT the color is fantastic on that



It's actually a little darker blue than those pictures, which were taken in bright sunlight. I've always been partial to dark-blue guitars...


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks more close to the ESP Horizon body style to me than the Soloist.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 29, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Jesus, you could have drive to Montreal and buy it right now...



are you serious !! 
that's what the guy at steve's in ottawa told me ....


----------



## playstopause (Apr 30, 2007)

They had one at Steve's and one at Italmélodie....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 30, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Looks more close to the ESP Horizon body style to me than the Soloist.



Yes, that's true, but it has the bigger, rounder horns that both Eclipse and Mirage have, as opposed to the thin, sharp horns that the original Interceptor has. I would say the body is slightly thicker at the edges than a Horizon, and a bit more like a Schecter that way.


----------



## olejason (Apr 30, 2007)

How does the neck compare to an ESP M or MH? The Thin-U I think?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 30, 2007)

olejason said:


> How does the neck compare to an ESP M or MH? The Thin-U I think?



I've never played an M-307 or an MH, so I can't say. The neck is a bit thicker than the H-207 and H-307, however, but not grossly so. Much different profile than the H-307, with that 'thin-U' you refer to. The Agile Pro has a very pronounced "C" shape more like a Schecter, albeit not that thick.


----------



## fleeeep (Apr 30, 2007)

So how you feeling about it 3 days on? 
Still happy? 
any chance of pics of the trem cavity and control cavity?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 30, 2007)

fleeeep said:


> So how you feeling about it 3 days on?
> Still happy?
> any chance of pics of the trem cavity and control cavity?



I was busy all weekend and only had a chance to play around with it a bit for a few minutes last night before I went to bed. But yeah, I'm still happy with it. It plays and sounds nicer than you'd expect from a $600 guitar. It's definitely going to be my main guitar until the KXK shows up, and I'll probably keep it even after that. I'd say that anybody looking for a sub-$1000 7-string with 25.5" scale should seriously consider this guitar.

I'll see if I can take some pics this evening of the cavities and give a few more comments.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 30, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> weren't you the guy who said these things were of poor quality?



yea but hey I can and most likely will sell it after a month.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, here are a couple of pics of the cavities. Low quality, but no one ever accused me of being a great photographer. The light in my studio is very poor.

The first one shows both cavities. As you can see, there is plenty of room in the control cavity for a battery, which would have eliminated the need for the battery box, but there you go. Electronics installation appears pretty clean to me.









Next we have a closeup of the trem cavity. You can see how the two middle screw holes are drilled way too close to the edge of the cavity. Also, you can see how the rout is angled to provide room for the springs. My handiwork in stripping the bass-side claw screw, fortunately, remains hidden.


----------



## darren (May 1, 2007)

That's just a poorly-designed cavity for the trem springs. It should not be the full width required for the trem block all the way down. That's why the screws missed the mark.

I'm sure Kurt will scream at the factory again and have it fixed for the next run.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 1, 2007)

darren said:


> That's just a poorly-designed cavity for the trem springs. It should not be the full width required for the trem block all the way down. That's why the screws missed the mark.



Very true--I hadn't noticed that. I'm used to the Jackson-style recessed cavities where the cover sits flush to the body and there is some routing around the entire width of the cover, so this didn't jump out at me.


----------



## Drew (May 1, 2007)

Body looks a LOT like a schecter on this batch, and that's a great top.


----------



## fleeeep (May 1, 2007)

apart from the screws for the cover being too close to edge of the cavity the routes look pretty tidy, especially the control cavity, but you're right about the battery, they could have fit it in there and done with out the seperate compartment.


----------



## technomancer (May 1, 2007)

Interesting. I prefer having the battery compartment as it means you don't need a screwdriver to change the battery. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Cancer (May 1, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Interesting. I prefer having the battery compartment as it means you don't need a screwdriver to change the battery. Personal preference I guess.




Methinks its a little more "pro" to have a battery compartment. 'Course if you want to go 18 volt it may suck.

Did they need it, probably not. Do I appreciate them adding it anyway, definitely.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 1, 2007)

I don't really mind having the battery compartment--definitely more convenient, although EMG batteries last so long that it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## nicknuisance (May 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> That's freakin' gorgeous.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that Agile needs a more  lookin' logo.



Only thing that has kept me from buying one. UNTIL NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Cancer (May 3, 2007)

darren said:


> That's just a poorly-designed cavity for the trem springs. It should not be the full width required for the trem block all the way down. That's why the screws missed the mark.
> 
> I'm sure Kurt will scream at the factory again and have it fixed for the next run.




Here's what the original Interceptor route looked like:





At least we got the rubbing issue resolved, now if we can just get them to leave more tonewood  .


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 3, 2007)

playstopause said:


> They had one at Steve's and one at Italmélodie....



Fuck man i guess the sails guy smoked to much that day


----------



## playstopause (May 3, 2007)

Sails guy? 

Sales guy you mean


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 3, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Sails guy?
> 
> Sales guy you mean



yes  

sorry for my orthographe


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (May 5, 2007)

Is the neck thicker than a schecter???
and does the paint on the neck like slow you down too much??

i have read that agiles that like pretty meaty neck but just how meaty???


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 5, 2007)

where are these made, where did you buy it and how much cause this looks pretty damn nice


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2007)

Jzbass25 said:


> where are these made, where did you buy it and how much cause this looks pretty damn nice


made in Korea, and you can buy it from Home at HomeOld


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> made in Korea, and you can buy it from Home at HomeOld



sweet, Korean guitars seem to keep getting better and better, also since it is korean is it like a trs 7 trem? I might get one of these if I really get into 7 strings after I can get an ibanez 7620 to mess with and learn 7 on.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 5, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> Is the neck thicker than a schecter???
> and does the paint on the neck like slow you down too much??



The neck is definitely not thicker than a Schecter, though not as thin as the old Ibanez Wizard-7. Paint on the neck doesn't slow me down in the least, but not everyone feels that way.


----------



## Sebastian (May 6, 2007)

Nice !!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 6, 2007)

playstopause said:


> They had one at Steve's and one at Italmélodie....



really???


----------



## SymmetricScars (May 6, 2007)

daaaamn.

Congats man, it looks great! 

Hope you're loving it!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 6, 2007)

Slight update. After our out-of-town guests left for home today, I finally got a chance to have a couple of beers, restring the Agile with my favorite .008-.038 + .056 strings, do a better job of blocking the trem, and lower the action to insane levels. Now I'm in total legato shred heaven! I'm enjoying this guitar a lot. The neck is very shredworthy, and I'm still not getting any fret-outs, even with the action a little bit too low.

For those who like the Schecter Hellraiser design but don't like the 26.5" scale, fat neck or the bling, here's your axe. It's not stupid cheap, being only $100 less than the Hellraiser, but with the ebony board, 5-piece neck and EMGs, it's a very good value.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (May 6, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> For those who like the Schecter Hellraiser design but don't like the 26.5" scale, fat neck or the bling, here's your axe. It's not stupid cheap, being only $100 less than the Hellraiser, but with the ebony board, 5-piece neck and EMGs, it's a very good value.




Which would pretty much cover any remaining questions I hay have had...


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (May 7, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Either a veneer or the world's thinnest maple cap--I can't see any maple on the sides, so it's probably a veneer.
> 
> The 81/7 thing might be a factory goof-up--I've never heard of anyone using an 81/7 in the neck. Doesn't sound bad, though, but I prefer a slightly brighter neck p/u sound than many folks do.
> 
> Agree about the body shape. I greatly prefer it to the regular Interceptor.




Actually no the blue one has 81-7 because if you look at the website the EMGs on the blue one have a silver logo which is on the 81-7 's because they arent one of their big popular models and on the black one the EMG's have a gold logo which is on the 707's so it isnt a factory goof it is just that the different colors have different pickup configurations


----------



## olejason (May 7, 2007)

Someone needs to order a black one so we can see some pics


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 7, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> Actually no the blue one has 81-7 because if you look at the website the EMGs on the blue one have a silver logo which is on the 81-7 's because they arent one of their big popular models and on the black one the EMG's have a gold logo which is on the 707's so it isnt a factory goof it is just that the different colors have different pickup configurations



Well, that's kind of a weird thing for them to do... 

BTW, the 81/7's sound pretty good in this guitar, since it isn't a particularly trebly instrument to begin with.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (May 13, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Well, that's kind of a weird thing for them to do...
> 
> BTW, the 81/7's sound pretty good in this guitar, since it isn't a particularly trebly instrument to begin with.




I know but i guess they did it ive looked at the pics more than once and same thing the blues one's emgs logo is silver while on the black on they are gold 

I thoght the maple neck thru would brighten up the sound but i guess the mahogany reduces the bright sound of the maple and the 81-7's
lol


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 14, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> I thoght the maple neck thru would brighten up the sound but i guess the mahogany reduces the bright sound of the maple and the 81-7's
> lol



That could be it, I suppose. It's definitely thicker-sounding than most other maple neckthru guitars I've played, including ones with mahogany body wings.


----------



## 4nkam (May 14, 2007)

olejason said:


> Someone needs to order a black one so we can see some pics



I will have pix up on Thursday...provided UPS stays on schedule


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2007)

WOW - 0.08-.38s and a .56??

Dang - thats the first time I have seen that. Isnt the lowB/A so almost like a cable compared to your Low E?


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 14, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> WOW - 0.08-.38s and a .56??
> 
> Dang - thats the first time I have seen that. Isnt the lowB/A so almost like a cable compared to your Low E?



Nah, it works quite well. I tend to play somewhat harder on the low B, so having a heavier string works well. I wouldn't go heavier than a .056, though.


----------



## Cancer (May 14, 2007)

4nkam said:


> I will have pix up on Thursday...provided UPS stays on schedule


----------



## budda (May 15, 2007)

considering i cant play the agile, how would you say it stacks up to the C-7 hellraiser and S7320? the S7 is around $900 CAD, with the HR being a bit over 1K before taxes.. the interceptor pro is $600USD w/o case or shipping (hmph). i cant try it out though, that's what's killing me. i havent played a schecter 7 or an ibanez 7, so i can only guess as to what that middle ground is like . i need more hours at work, and a 7-string asap. hmph.

JP, what would you suggest going for? note: i dunno when i'll be able to try the HR or the S7 out anyways


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 15, 2007)

budda said:


> considering i cant play the agile, how would you say it stacks up to the C-7 hellraiser and S7320? the S7 is around $900 CAD, with the HR being a bit over 1K before taxes.. the interceptor pro is $600USD w/o case or shipping (hmph). i cant try it out though, that's what's killing me. i havent played a schecter 7 or an ibanez 7, so i can only guess as to what that middle ground is like . i need more hours at work, and a 7-string asap. hmph.
> 
> JP, what would you suggest going for? note: i dunno when i'll be able to try the HR or the S7 out anyways



Since I have played all three of the guitars in question (and previously owned a Hellraiser), I can hopefully give you some guidance.

The answer really depends on what features are most important to you. In terms of quality, I would rate all three guitars about the same--higher than many Korean guitars I've played. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the three, so it comes down to features and personal preferences. Notice that I'm comparing functional stuff and not appearance. You can look at the pictures and see for yourself which you like better.

Hellraiser: 
--long-scale neck creates higher tension than the others and a slightly "cleaner" sound. I don't recommend this if you play a lot of legato, but it crushes for rhythm. The neck is very thick, maybe the thickest seven out there. Too much for me.
--fixed bridge, which is limiting for some, preferable for others.
--sound is a little dark with all that mahogany and the EMG-707s, but it actually sounds pretty similar to my Agile, with just slightly less "bite".

S7320:
--Very nice neck shape and well-done frets. Not as thin as the older Ibanezes, but still a bit thinner than either the Hellraiser or Agile. The first Korean Ibanez I've ever tried that felt so inviting. Only has 22 frets, though, so that's a problem for me and the big reason I didn't grab one.
--The best 7-string trem available, if that's your thing.
--Bolt-on neck isn't bad, but noticeably less "crisp" sound than the HR or Agile, and the stock pickups need to be replaced to bring it up to the same standard.

Interceptor Pro:
--unbeatable features for the price (at least for us Americans); ebony board sealed the deal for me, but the 5-piece neck and mahogany body sides are cool, too.
--neck size/shape about "middle of the road" for sevens, and frets are well done, if not quite to Schecter standards. No dead spots.
--EMG-81/7s go well with this guitar and lend it a bit of bite that you don't get with the Hellraiser. I'm sure the 707s in the black version sound good, too.
--Trem isn't that great, but I blocked mine so I'm not the best one to say.
--Feels very much like what a 25.5" Hellraiser might be like, but there are substantial differences. Easier to play than the Hellraiser and better for lead work, I think.


----------



## budda (May 15, 2007)

i really appreciate the descriptions JP, many thanks . as far as looks, they all look great to me, so that's not a concern. how do you find the placement of the pickup selector on the agile (as it's not in a normal place).

my main concern is neck thickness - i am not a huge fan of super-skinny (read: some ibanez and jackson) necks. i played an S320, and found it to be to my liking, but that wasnt the 7-string version. i have yet to play anything off schecter's C-1 line, i've only played 2 omen 6's recently (and the second one, FR...not diggin the way it was playing). i play a gibson LP studio, so if it's a little bit thinner then that, i'll be very happy. the agile seems a solid ax, im going to email rondo and see what it'd cost to have it shipped out to me.

I have no prior experience with trems, and im not sure i'd put in the effort to learn how to use one to my advantage. I do want a trem for goofing off etc, and it'd be nice to use one to enhance the music instead of just play with the bar lol.

are all those guitars arched top? im not sure how well i get along with flat tops these days, havent played anything flat in a while.

just a note, when i get a 7 i hope to learn some unearth, and play amon amarth in the proper octave , try some nevermore, and other bands that play in B. my lead playing isn't that great (if you ask me), im more of a rhythm player when it comes down to it - since you have experience, which one would you suggest? i really need to play the HR and the S7, but they're so far away and would most likely need ordering in.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 15, 2007)

Budda, from what you're saying it sounds like you might be happiest with the Hellraiser. The only difficulty might be the scale length. If you are used to a Les Paul's 24.75" scale, going to the Hellraiser's 26.5" scale might take some getting used to. But for intense rhythm playing, the HR absolutely chews up and spits out anything else out there (well, at least below $1,000). The sound will also be more like your LP than either the Agile or the Ibanez. Both HR and Agile have arched tops, so that shouldn't be a problem.

The Agile would do just fine also, but I wouldn't recommend going with a guitar with a Floyd as your main 7-string, given your interests. For you, it will simply be more trouble than it's worth. And just so you know, I'm not a huge Floyd fan either and am getting a fixed bridge on my KXK that's being built now. I blocked the Floyd on my Agile and prefer it that way.

You might also consider the Schecter C7 Blackjack. Since it has Duncan pickups, it sounds even more Gibson-like than the Hellraiser, and they both play the same, since they have the same "structure". The Blackjack is also about $100 less than the Hellraiser. I had a Blackjack for a little while, and to be honest, I preferred it to the Hellraiser in terms of sound. Put it this way--I don't miss the Hellraiser, but I do sometimes regret selling the Blackjack.


----------



## budda (May 15, 2007)

thanks JP, i really appreciate it . im moving to a city with a schecter dealer in the fall for college, so i will quite possibly just wait until then to go play the HR. i dont need the guitar to sound like my LP, i just need it to be comfy, sound Good, and have a low B  lol. i just think the hellraiser is dead sexy (and as good as black looks, i dont need another finger-print magnet right now). i will try the HR and the blackjack and see who comes out tops.

thanks again, now go play your interceptor!


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (May 29, 2007)

Hmm i wonder how and for what price 
an agile model with
ebony board
25.5 scale (bolt on with the same joint as the original interceptor)
mahogany body
and 707's???
same colors though

if they made this would nayone buy it??


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 30, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> Hmm i wonder how and for what price
> an agile model with
> ebony board
> 25.5 scale (bolt on with the same joint as the original interceptor)
> ...



That would be very tempting, especially with a fixed bridge. I suppose at some point that Kurt has to limit the number of models he puts out, though.


----------



## Slayer89 (May 30, 2007)

I'd bust a nut if those things came in purple.

That looks very nice, though.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 30, 2007)

WOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!! Already built in 81-7s!!!!! CCHHUUSSSSS....

after assessing the situation, I think we can all sit back now and relax as Agile now becomes a competitor with DECENT 7s at DECENT prices. Although, its gonna be hard shopping for another 7, because now that i have the RG1077XL, ill be comparing all 7s quality to its, lol. (in other words, i cant get nething but prestiges now, lol. im spoiled)


......if you cant tell Ive fallen deeply in love with the 27" scale necks.....


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 4, 2007)

Being a person who has experience, can you tell me how the 707's and 81-7's compare? I'm saving for one of these, and I'm leaning towards the blue like yours, but I want to know about the pickups.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 4, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> Being a person who has experience, can you tell me how the 707's and 81-7's compare? I'm saving for one of these, and I'm leaning towards the blue like yours, but I want to know about the pickups.



I haven't played the version of the Agile with 707s, so I can't say for sure in this guitar, but I did play my old Jackson Stars Soloist-7 (Noodles has it now) with both a 707 and an 81-7 in the bridge at different times. Frankly, I don't think they're *that* different. The 81-7 is a little bit brighter sounding and can be harsh in some guitars in comparison. You have to remember, though, that the 707 was intended tonally to be about halfway between the EMG81 and 85, so it's not as thick and 'traditional' sounding as the 85. My Agile is a fairly dark-sounding guitar, and even with the 81-7, it doesn't have as much top end as either my Charvel 750xl w/ Duncan Distortion or my ESP Mirage Custom w/Gibson 500T pickup. I actually think the 707 wouldn't be bright enough for my Agile, but of course that could just be my particular guitar.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, cool. I like my guitars to have some brightness to them, so I guess I'll save up for a blue. 

Thanks!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 25, 2007)

I sent you a message, but just in case:

Where did you get it? I can't find a site that sells this anymore.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 25, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I sent you a message, but just in case:
> 
> Where did you get it? I can't find a site that sells this anymore.



Rondomusic.net. They're just out of stock right now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

i _really_ want them to be in stock again.
the black one looks nice as hell.


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 25, 2007)

^For me, this version of the Agile Pro was the prototype of perfection.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> ^For me, this version of the Agile Pro was the prototype of perfection.



the black one or blue?

i really like both, but the black one is just sex in guitar form.


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 25, 2007)

I would grab'em both, I like the black one looks better, but the 81-7s are my favorite when compared to the 707s.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 25, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> I would grab'em both, I like the black one looks better, but the 81-7s are my favorite when compared to the 707s.



do the different colors really have a different pickup config?


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

what are the body woods??

also, they make a neckthru? their site only says bolt on


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

Erik don't you owe me some cookies or something


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

why would i owe you cookie miek?


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

Could have sworn we discussed something about cookies a while back in the lod

anywho, I'm not sure whats up with the current Interceptor Pro specs, but what I remember them being is that it was neckthru maple with... mahogany? body wings.


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

thats sick as fuck, i want one super bad. the blue one. its like my dream carvin but flame instead of quilt wayyyy cheaper and a floyd

id most definately rather have a kahler but damn that guitar looks likes sex mang. id put an OFR on it though


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 26, 2007)

purple_hazer said:


> what are the body woods??
> 
> also, they make a neckthru? their site only says bolt on



You're looking at the Interceptor Pro. The Interceptor Pro 25 is a different guitar.




Miek said:


> I'm not sure whats up with the current Interceptor Pro specs, but what I remember them being is that it was neckthru maple with... mahogany? body wings.



Yup, and a maple cap (which I think turned out to be more of a veneer) with a 25.5" scale.


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

holy crap i want one bad, especially with that scale

sjhgkjahsfdkhgjsj jesus murphy, i was hopin it wasnt 27


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

eriktion I find that the extended scale is comfy; ref why I'm getting a Schecter 7


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 26, 2007)

purple_hazer said:


> holy crap i want one bad, especially with that scale
> 
> sjhgkjahsfdkhgjsj jesus murphy, i was hopin it wasnt 27



I, on the other hand, would jump on it if it had a 27" scale and passive pickups


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

I dig actives, but I only want one 7 with Actives. Then again, those Blackout7s are coming out, so as long as I get a 7 string with passive style routing, I've got the best of both worlds. And I've heard those new active duncans sound great.


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

i dont dig the stretch all that much. im most definately going to get one of these over a hellraiser. besides, im only down a whole step from standard at max. this beast was nearly made for me


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

the 26.5 just feel really comfy for me, at least wait to try it out before discrediting the Hellraiser completely


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

i have tried the hellraiser, its a mighty badass guitar but i prefer a little shorter scale. i end up doin quite a bit in the lower (and higher mind you) register and my wrists/hands are all ghey and dont take to the stretch kindly

plus i love the paintjob on the agile a shit ton more than the hellraiser. besides, if we both had the same guitar wed be equally awesome. if i get this i will be cooler


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 26, 2007)

I wonder, do they have that in green? Blue looks awesome, but green..

I'd also have to set it up for 10's, which should take no time at all. I don't plan to use the trem.


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

purple_hazer said:


> i have tried the hellraiser, its a mighty badass guitar but i prefer a little shorter scale. i end up doin quite a bit in the lower (and higher mind you) register and my wrists/hands are all ghey and dont take to the stretch kindly
> 
> plus i love the paintjob on the agile a shit ton more than the hellraiser. besides, if we both had the same guitar wed be equally awesome. if i get this i will be cooler



I don't have the Agile anymore, remember?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I wonder, do they have that in green? Blue looks awesome, but green..
> 
> I'd also have to set it up for 10's, which should take no time at all. I don't plan to use the trem.



The original run was in black and blue only. As for what will come in for the next run, nobody knows. Personally I think green would be cool, or that funky purple color they did a while ago for a run of Interceptors.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, purple flame. Broderick has that, and I love Broderick.

I'd consider red, but green/blue (darker perhaps) would be quite lovely!


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm jealous, I reallly like the look of Agile 7's


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

Miek said:


> I don't have the Agile anymore, remember?



exactly why ill be cooler haha

EDIT: also how much did it cost?

bump for my question


----------



## shredchris (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi guys...

I just read through the thread, and I noticed that some of you consider replacing the TRS with an original Floyd Rose. Are you 100% sure they can be retro fitted without re-routing anythin ? Because if they are, then this guitar is about the best thing I heard of in a long long time, and I'll be getting 2 of them...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 7, 2007)

shredchris said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I just read through the thread, and I noticed that some of you consider replacing the TRS with an original Floyd Rose. Are you 100% sure they can be retro fitted without re-routing anythin ? Because if they are, then this guitar is about the best thing I heard of in a long long time, and I'll be getting 2 of them...



I'm not 100% sure that an OFR can be easily retrofitted. Not because of the routs, which should be fine. However, the studs go into some kind of metal plate that sits below the trem, and I'm not sure if this would be a problem with an OFR. Probably easier just to put a Tremol-No on the existing trem and set it to dive-only.

BTW, I paid $599 for mine, to answer an earlier question.


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 7, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Hey all, my Interceptor Pro just arrived a little while ago. I've only had a chance to take a few pics and plug it in for a few moments. Here are a few first impressions.
> 
> --Solid, with some heft to it.
> --Real flame veneer, no photoflame
> ...




My friend has that guitar in transparent black.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 7, 2007)

Neck through model looks sick - love the matching headstock. Too bad the baritone has a black headstock.. 

Kurt, make a baritone neck through


----------



## slake moth (Sep 7, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Neck through model looks sick - love the matching headstock. Too bad the baritone has a black headstock..
> 
> Kurt, make a baritone neck through



With a fixed bridge.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 7, 2007)

so that was 25.5" scale? i thought they only made 27" interceptors


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 7, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> so that was 25.5" scale? i thought they only made 27" interceptors



The Interceptor is 27" and the Interceptor Pro was a neckthrough 25.5".


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 1, 2008)

Very nice!

I have mad gas for one of these now. Thinking about making an order for the pro 25 black flame. Thanks so much for the details. This may be my first SEVEN.


----------



## TimSE (May 1, 2008)

this takes me back to being a forum n00b and bumping massivly old threads 
my first rep was a neg for doing just that


----------



## Christopher (May 1, 2008)

Oh by the way, this is on it's way to me now. Should see it on Monday.


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 1, 2008)

haha sorry for the rez of an old thread. I just troll forum spy all day and clicked on the wrong tab as I got to this thread through a google search on the guitar...*hangs head in shame*


----------



## TimSE (May 1, 2008)

CentaurPorn said:


> haha sorry for the rez of an old thread. I just troll forum spy all day and clicked on the wrong tab as I got to this thread through a google search on the guitar...*hangs head in shame*



 i did it to like 5 threads before i realised haha


----------



## Christopher (May 1, 2008)

CentaurPorn said:


> haha sorry for the rez of an old thread. I just troll forum spy all day and clicked on the wrong tab as I got to this thread through a google search on the guitar...*hangs head in shame*



No complaints from me, except that you're making the wait feel a little longer.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 1, 2008)

That's pretty funny that this thread gets resurrected just as the guitar changes hands. Christopher, I'll be curious to read your comments about the guitar. I think it's a fantastic player, and I wouldn't have sold it if I didn't have other musical needs and a lack of space.


----------



## Christopher (May 1, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> That's pretty funny that this thread gets resurrected just as the guitar changes hands. Christopher, I'll be curious to read your comments about the guitar. I think it's a fantastic player, and I wouldn't have sold it if I didn't have other musical needs and a lack of space.



I'll be sure to let you know. FedEx says Monday, and I can't wait. Funny thing is I already got the trem claw replacement screws from Stew Mac. I understand the musical needs / space, I just got my Agile Strat yesterday and it's a fuckin' monster.


----------



## noodles (May 1, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> That's pretty funny that this thread gets resurrected just as the guitar changes hands. Christopher, I'll be curious to read your comments about the guitar. I think it's a fantastic player, and I wouldn't have sold it if I didn't have other musical needs and a lack of space.



I just KNEW that this was gonna go out the door after the KxK came in. Doubly so, since you got the Jackson sounding good.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> I just KNEW that this was gonna go out the door after the KxK came in. Doubly so, since you got the Jackson sounding good.



Yeah, it was kind of tough to let the Agile go, since it's been good to me. But I just don't need a bunch of different guitars that do the same exact thing.


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2008)

Shit, that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## forelander (May 2, 2008)

Christopher said:


> I'll be sure to let you know. FedEx says Monday, and I can't wait. Funny thing is I already got the trem claw replacement screws from Stew Mac. I understand the musical needs / space, I just got my Agile Strat yesterday and it's a fuckin' monster.



You gotta change that avatar dude, coz you're still playing MY guitar . How's things? Let us know how it compares to the S7, I'm curious about Agile's quality since my interceptor.


----------



## Christopher (May 2, 2008)

forelander said:


> You gotta change that avatar dude, coz you're still playing MY guitar . How's things? Let us know how it compares to the S7, I'm curious about Agile's quality since my interceptor.



Hey man how are you? How's the S treating you? I know need to change my avatar, but if I changed it every time I changed guitars, I might as well leave it blank!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 2, 2008)

Congrats she looks sweet! The top on it is awesome, and that blue is gorgeous!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 2, 2008)

CentaurPorn said:


> haha sorry for the rez of an old thread. I just troll forum spy all day and clicked on the wrong tab as I got to this thread through a google search on the guitar...*hangs head in shame*



Everyone neg rep the n00b.


----------



## Christopher (May 7, 2008)

I received this guitar yesterday and I am incredibly impressed. If you can believe it, I don't think the pics do it justice. The top is every bit as stunning as the Carvin quilt tops I've had.

It plays like butter and I LOVE the EMG tones. I used to be a Carvin / EMG junkie and I'm finding myself falling in love with that sound again.

The neck will take a little to get used to. I've been playing Ibanez mostly for the last few years but I find the neck on the Agile to be much more in the Jackson / Carvin neighborhood. This may very well replace my RG2027.


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 7, 2008)

you should make a VIDEOSTORY


----------



## Christopher (May 7, 2008)

I'm way too low tech for that. I didn't even take pics because those that jacksonplayer looked much better than I can do.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 7, 2008)

Stop fueling my Agile GAS.


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2008)

Agiles kick ass in general


----------



## TimSE (May 7, 2008)

Agiles are abit amazing - and iv never seen a pic that does them justice for sure!
i spent most of my day sanding the finsih of an older one that i bought and arived 2day
orderd some EMG 707tws and gloess white guitar paint for it 
a (prob non epic) picstory will follow its completion


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Stop fueling my Agile GAS.



_*GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS*_


----------



## Marko (May 7, 2008)

This is IMHO the most beautiful guitar on these boards. I wish there was a counter of how many times I've opened this thread and just gazed with my mouth wide open...

I have this e-mail somewhere, from Kurt - i hope he won't mind me posting it here, it's nothing personal Here it is in it's entirety:

_Kurt <[email protected]> to me 

we are not shipping to Serbia currently.

kurt _


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 7, 2008)

Christopher, I'm glad you're enjoying the guitar. They really are a heck of a value. No way I would have sold it if I wasn't up to my eyeballs in quality guitars at the moment.


----------



## FortePenance (May 7, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Christopher, I'm glad you're enjoying the guitar. They really are a heck of a value. No way I would have sold it if I wasn't up to my eyeballs in quality guitars at the moment.



You almost say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Christopher (May 7, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Stop fueling my Agile GAS.



Tell me about it. First I got an Agile strat off ebay last week and I'm lovin' it. This week I got the Interceptor Pro and it's amazing. I keep finding my self drooling at the Les Pauls over at Rondo all day long.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 8, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> You almost say that like it's a bad thing.



It is bad...for my bank account.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2008)

Ahh.. yehh. I am loving my Interceptor Pro, but I kinda wana sell it and just buy a plan interceptor, cause Its hard justifying the extra $300 for a backup guitar.. that $300 could go into my Agile custom 7 funds lol.

But ontopic of Agiles.. I am trying to pick up a Brice fretless 5 string right now, and hopefully (if im lucky) a bolt on Septor 7 to match the green quilt of my Interceptor Pro hehe. Im really loving Agiles and Carvins lately, and selling ALL my ibanez/schecters.


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 8, 2008)

Mr. Cormier if you are looking at selling your pro I just might take it off your hands


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2008)

If I decide to, Ill let you know. At this moment im gonna keep it, but we'll see how tight my money gets.


----------



## jayeshrc (Mar 12, 2009)

well i was deciding between the rg1527, the loomis and this but my budget does not allow extra spending so i cant swap out the pickups in the ibanez.. (and of course where i come from ibanezes are EVERYWHERE. im not gonna start off on that.) so between the loomis and the interceptor, which would you guys go for for? (im pretty sure its the loomis but the green agile looks so bloody sexy im havin a hard time deciding)

oh and ill be jumpin up to a 7 from a 25.5" 6 so how much different is a 26.5" or a 27" scale gonna be? theoretically i dont think its gonna be that much but how often do theory and reality agree with each other?


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

perfect.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, old thread

Actually this was the thread that got me to join this site


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 26, 2009)

Kyle, how did I know it was you that bumped this damn thread? I remember this, back in my days of being solely a lurker


----------



## Apophis (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you should read this:

Sevenstring.org - Announcements in Forum : Site News & Support

WHEN POSTING IN AN EXISTING THREAD:

How old is the thread I'm about to post in? - There are plenty of threads that run their course and disappear into the loose, sludgy bowels of the forums, never to be seen again. If you find a thread via search and feel the need to bump it back to the top of the forum with a new post then be sure you have something useful to contribute or a question specific to that particular thread. Again, bump an ancient thread for no real reason and we'll continue to hate your loins or whatever.

bumping so old thread to say ONLY - perfect


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jun 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH I GOT PWND BY AN OLD POST.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 26, 2009)

Jeez, I haven't even had that Agile for a long time now. Kinda wish I hadn't sold it, though I'm glad that Christopher has been able to make good use of it.


----------

